# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم نوكيا سوفت ويير(Nokia Software) تم الرد الرجاء المساعدة نوكيا 7230

## skiwalid

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته ..اخوتي أرجو من يملك الحل أن لا يبخل علي وأجره على الله...لدي نوكيا 7230 أعطاني اياه جدي قبل وفاته من فرنسا والأن لم أجد طريقة لحل مشكل كود الشريحة simlock أوكود الشبكة فمع أنني قمت بفورمات لكن دون جدوى ثم حاملت القيام بفلاش عن طريق برنامج best infinity لكن أيضا دون جدوى فرجاءا سعدوني والله لا يضيع أجر من كان في حاجة أخيه.
nokia 7230  rm 604

----------


## salihmob

كود الشبكه محتاج كريديت علي احد البوكسات
لانه غير مجاني ولانه من فئه ال SL3  
ما هي البوكسات المتوفره لديك ؟

----------


## skiwalid

السلام عليكم...مشكور أخي على الرد في الحقيقة ليست لدي بوكسات فهي صعبة الحصول عليها قليلا في بلادي ولو وجدت طريقة أخرى للدفع لفعلت ولكن يبدو أنه لا جدوى....جزاك الله أخي كل خير.

----------


## mohamed73

> السلام عليكم...مشكور أخي على الرد في الحقيقة ليست لدي بوكسات فهي صعبة الحصول عليها قليلا في بلادي ولو وجدت طريقة أخرى للدفع لفعلت ولكن يبدو أنه لا جدوى....جزاك الله أخي كل خير.

 ماهي *operateur داك الهاتف اخي*

----------


## skiwalid

ربي يجزيك خويا mohamed 73 جدي كان يتعامل في فرنسا مع bouygues télécom هذا هو opérateur ديال فرنسا أم أنك تريد معرفة opérateur ديالي في الجزائر....مشكور أخي على المجهود

----------


## mohamed73

> ربي يجزيك خويا mohamed 73 جدي كان يتعامل في فرنسا مع bouygues télécom هذا هو opérateur ديال فرنسا أم أنك تريد معرفة opérateur ديالي في الجزائر....مشكور أخي على المجهود

 ار الايمي ديالها اخويا

----------


## skiwalid

358616045254241

----------


## mohamed73

> 358616045254241

 24ساعة ان شاء الله اخويا

----------


## skiwalid

ربي يجزيك بالخير ان شاء الله خويا محمد وربي ان شاء الله يبارك لك في مالك وأهلك وعلمك ومن كان في حاجة أخيه كان الله في حاجته....صح فطوركم

----------


## mohamed73

> ربي يجزيك بالخير ان شاء الله خويا محمد وربي ان شاء الله يبارك لك في مالك وأهلك وعلمك ومن كان في حاجة أخيه كان الله في حاجته....صح فطوركم

   #pw+32076469830720634184+1# 
 [MENTION=45758]skiwalid[/MENTION]

----------


## skiwalid

والله لا أدري ما أقول لك أخي محمد والله لقد كفيت ووفيت وغمرتنا بجودك وكرمك وشهامتك فما عساي أن أقول لك إلا ربي يجزيك بالخير ان شاء الله وأسأل الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم أن لا يدع لك ذنبا إلا غفره ولا هما إلا فرجه ولا دينا إلا قضاه لك ولا حاجة من حوائج الدنيا ولا الأخرة إلا قضاها لك وأسأل ربي في هذه الأيام المباركات أن يصلح لك زوجك وذريتك وأن يرزقك من حيث لا تحتسب إنه ولي ذلك والقادر عليه......بارك الله فيك أخي محمد
فيما يخص الكود إنه شغال 100 بالمئة

----------

